

Sad News for the Opscode Community - benatkin
http://www.opscode.com/blog/2013/12/05/sad-news-for-the-opscode-community/

======
tptacek
Seriously fuck cancer.

~~~
jroseattle
I agree with the sentiment, maybe one day we can hope to "hack" cancer. Once
we can deconstruct something, we can control it, destroy it, whatever.

RIP Mitch Hill. Seattle, represent.

~~~
brazzy
Unlikely, because cancer is not one thing but many. Each kind of cancer
behaves differently, is susceptible to different treatments. And I once read
an article about a genetic analysis that found dozens of completely different
strains of cells in a _single tumor_.

~~~
jamesrcole
There's lots of different types of diseases. That says nothing about the odds
of (at some point) coming up with a treatment for any one of them

~~~
brazzy
The point is: cancer is really a whole family of diseases, and it's really
unlikely that a single treatment will work on all of them.

~~~
melling
That's pretty well known at this point.

That doesn't mean the problem(s) can't be solved. Early detection, and
identifying exactly what type of cancer a person has would have a lot of
value, for example.

------
dredmorbius
Context: Mitch Hill, former Opscode CEO, died of cancer.

------
DigitalSea
Mitch Hill went way too soon, he was too young to die. Live in the moment
people, you never know when your life could be cut short by cancer. My
condolences to Mitch's family, friends and others close to him who will
undoubtedly be affected as a result of his death.

I hope I get to live to see a period in time when most forms of cancer are
cured and people aren't taken away from us so early.

------
queryly
I spoke with him when I was at Avanade (he was the CEO) over a decade ago and
just got connected with him on LinkedIn last year. My condolences to his
family.

------
mathattack
Indeed it's sad. He was relatively young too!

------
nphase
Fuck Cancer.

------
benatkin
I'm at a loss of words. RIP.

------
midas007
010100100100100101010000

